# ZLube or Maru lube?



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

so I have some questions about ZLube. I've heard that ZLube is basically the same as maru lube, but I am not sure. If there's a difference, what is it? And would you recommend Z lube or Maru lube? Also I haven't found a store, which sells ZLube. 

I hope my my questions can get answered


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 4, 2015)

I Haven't tried neither, but from what I''ve heard Maru lube doesn't last very long, but makes your cube super fast so some people reccomend using it just right before a competition. I don't know about Zlube though.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have both, but I like maru more.
Basically because Maru makes the cube very fast, almost uncontrollably at the beginning.
Z-lube works practically the same, but I feel like it makes the cube just a little bit gummy.


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 6, 2015)

No. Z-Lube is a knockoff of Maru Lube, and a bad one. There is more water in the Z-Lube and who knows what else. Maru is more silicon based, and doesn't just dry up after 10 solves like the Z-Lube. Seriously, go get the Maru. Z-Lube is basically a sorry excuse for the Maru.


----------

